# IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate Review



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I haven't seen a review of this yet so I thought I'd share my thoughts after trying it out. I have recently received a sample of all three flavors and have just finished the chocolate. I think Prince really has a winner here. 

To give a back ground of what I use and like to give you guys a reference...I usually purchase ON protein or Muscle Milk. I tend to stay to the flavors of chocolate, vanilla, or some type of fruit. I do not like the taste of cookies and creme from ON. I think both of these brands taste good in both milk or water and I always use a shaker bottle. I find that ON mixes better than Muscle Milk with Muscle Milk leaving a little bit of "grit" in the shake and at the bottom. So now that I've given you guys a reference to go by on what I think of other proteins now on to my experience with IronMagLabs protein

I mixed up the sample of chocolate in a shaker bottle in water. I currently have a tub of the ON so I could do a direct comparison test. The IronMag protein mixes great. No "grit" left behind whatsoever. I usually put two scoops of ON in a shaker bottle and I could tell that the taste of chocolate in IronMags product is not as strong as with the ON . Don't get me wrong it is plenty chocolaty I'm just trying to give a thorough reference here. The IronMag chocolate was just the right amount of "sweet" for my liking. Bottom line: taste compared to ON I like Ironmag just a bit better and it mixes just as well as ON if not better.

From now on I will be purchasing my protein from IronMag. I already get my creatine from here so it will make things easy. Hope this helped. Tomorrow I will mix the vanilla sample I have in my morning oatmeal and give a review, I will also mix the strawberry in milk and let you know my thoughts there.


----------



## Built (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool! I'll have to give it a go for hubby. We like the chocolate ON; he uses it more often than I do. 

Thanks for posting - the background notes for comparison purposes made it very helpful.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I just mixed in the vanilla with my morning oatmeal to see how that one goes. 

Results:I mixed this one with a spoon instead of a shaker bottle and didn't get the same results. It mixed well enough, though there were some small chunks left. Where as with the shaker bottle it was completely mixed in, with a spoon it was a little "gritty". not a problem at all for mixing into my oatmeal though. the taste for the vanilla was much stronger than for the chocolate. While I thought the chocolate was not as strong as the ON product the vanilla taste comes through. Maybe even a little sweeter than some of the other vanilla proteins out there. 

As of now I like the chocolate the best. I'll still purchase the vanilla to mix with my oatmeal and change things up, but in my opinion the chocolate has a better taste.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2008)

I had no idea IronMagLabs was making whey, cool.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 8, 2008)

fufu said:


> I had no idea IronMagLabs was making whey, cool.



Niether did I until recently and will be ordering some soon. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought the price vs. protein content was a bit unreasonable.  

Just a bit.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 8, 2008)

fufu said:


> I had no idea IronMagLabs was making whey, cool.



16,000 posts and you missed the announcement?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I thought the price vs. protein content was a bit unreasonable.
> 
> Just a bit.



compared to what, another pure whey isolate product?

also, if you buy 3 jugs it is only $25.99 for 28 servings.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> 16,000 posts and you missed the announcement?



I know, I feel ashamed.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2008)

I just wanted to add that ALL 3 flavors taste good, including the strawberry!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 17, 2008)

Prince said:


> I just wanted to add that ALL 3 flavors taste good, including the strawberry!!!



agreed. the strawberry in milk tasted great. not as sweet as nesquick but very tasty


----------



## gopro (Oct 4, 2008)

Took 2 scoops of the chocolate flavor after my workout yesterday and was please with the light, but good taste. The stuff went down easy and digested very well. Some whey proteins give my tummy problems but *IronMag's* did not at all.

Good job on this Rob!


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a few servings into a jug of Chocolate IronMagLabs Whey Isolate. I’m a fan of GNC Whey Isolate 28, which I consider a good standard. For those who don’t know, Optimum Nutrition has a lot of cheap whey concentrate mixed in. ON also over sweetens many of their formulas.

I find IronMagLabs Whey Isolate to mix very easily with a spoon, even in milk. The taste is excellent, and digestion is fine. I tried real hard to find a bothersome aftertaste, but it wasn’t there. This is really the easiest whey shake to prepare and drink. Although slightly different, it’s on par with GNC Whey Isolate 28 for me. Nobody likes to be associated with GNC, but I mean it as a complement. I don’t know if it’s ion-exchange isolate or even what the price is. I know GNC’s cost about $48 for 4 lbs during the first week of the month. I’m guessing Rob has that beat. 

This whey has the perfect balance of sweetness, whereas most companies make it too sweet. When you use a high grade of whey isolate, there is no need to do that.

I don’t drink Vanilla or Strawberry. A couple friends of mine drank my Strawberry and Vanilla samples and reported it as being very tasty. 

This makes for some good chocolate milk at breakfast time!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks guys, glad you like it, I am very happy with this product, it's a very high quality whey isolate and like Pirate said ON and many others use a lot of cheap concentrate, if you really care about your protein spend a few extra bucks for quality isolate.


----------



## funnylife1995 (Jan 28, 2009)

Does whey protein really works?coz i tried MEGAMASS n didnt workd for me...i need to mak sure b4 i invole wit another....im in serious hunt....


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2009)

funnylife1995 said:


> Does whey protein really works?coz i tried MEGAMASS n didnt workd for me...i need to mak sure b4 i invole wit another....im in serious hunt....




Well, what do you mean by "works?" Whey is an excellent source of fast acting protein and will help build muscle as part of an entire regimen of solid training, diet, supplementation. It is not going to suddenly add all kinds of new muscle all alone.


----------



## jk7761 (Feb 1, 2009)

Got my choc. isolate on thursday. Previously used six star from wal-mart. Six star didn't like aftertaste ( i believe they use aspertame, not sure cause container is gone), also it did give me gas.
Absolutely no gas problems with iron mag lab. Taste of choc excellent in water, matbe a little sweet. I think they could back off on the sweetener. 
Vanilla good in my oatmeal. Haven't tried it by itself but I will.
Just mixed up strawberry with some frozen mixed fruit and 1% milk in smoothie for wife and I it was also good.

Hopefully they will come out with bulk refills to cut cost a little.
So far so good. 

Thanks also for the van. and strw. samples with my order


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2009)

Gotta say I just love both the chocolate and vanilla. A great product!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2009)

_IronMagLabs Whey Isolate_
Sheesh, i leave for a little bit and youre taken over the supp industry!
Congrates Prince!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## kaziol (Feb 12, 2009)

I love the chocolate


----------



## Chiro Flex (Dec 28, 2013)

My favorite part is how easily it mixes


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2013)

Been using IML protein powders for years now. I use it almost every single day. High quality and it tastes good.


----------



## perarded123 (Jan 2, 2014)

chocolate flavor is legit


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a big fan of both the dutch chocolate and French vanilla complete proteins


----------



## blergs. (Jan 3, 2014)

IML has TOP quality products for sure!


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 3, 2014)

Chocolate taste great. Powder mixes well. Great for dieting with almost no fat or carbs.


----------

